# Pieman's 4 day routine for Intermediate lifters (Upper/Lower)



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A few people have used this or a variation to great effect on my recommendation and I thought I would share this with a few more of you

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

optional bi's & Side raises

Lower 1

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

optional calves

Upper 2

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

optional - triceps & facepulls

lower 2

sumo Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2 x 8

optional - calves

general tips: Don't go to failure. Its better to save the extra energy and increase the weight the following session, that to walk out of the gym have felt like you have given every drop of energy. In the long run you will be bigger and stronger.

Treat it like a framework. When you stall, swap a compound push for another, so long as they are comparable. ie incline, decline and flat bench, or dips, incline and OHP. most BB rows. swap crips on chins etc

DBs are better for the higher rep stuff, but can be used for lower rep stuff once you rep over your BW on bench.

Do abs whenever you like. I recommend reverse swiss ball crunches, dragon flags and cable crunches do 2 exercises in the 2-4 sets of approx reps

when you do swap an exercise after you stall, start with 80% of you max of that rep range. If you are super man an want more on the lower day finish with a few sets of higher reps on the 1st exercise.

With intelligent design you can stay on this pretty much indefinitely. Although when ever can't beat a weight (and have done the correct deloads every time) then I recommend 5/3/1 as the next steps.

Good luck and lift heavy


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

What do you class as an intermediate lifter simon?

An how would you change it for an advanced lifter? Or would you recommend something else?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a novice lifter is upto 3 years lifting time imo so inter is 3+ .

as for the routine its ok but not really the right section for it as its geared towards lifting heavy and strength and not bodybuilding .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks OK. 2 criticisms. Too much volume for me but I lift to failure and you have stated don't do this. Also DLs and squats on same day. I couldn't do it as my lower back is fried off squats already. Again weight management would have to be optimal here.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looks OK. 2 criticisms. Too much volume for me but I lift to failure and you have stated don't do this. Also DLs and squats on same day. I couldn't do it as my lower back is fried off squats already. Again weight management would have to be optimal here.


its sumo deads aswell :wacko:

and i would put facepulls in as a shoulder health/warm up exercise .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> a novice lifter is upto 3 years lifting time imo so inter is 3+ .
> 
> as for the routine its ok but not really the right section for it as its geared towards lifting heavy and strength and not bodybuilding .


this


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What would you lads use instead of this then for a natural bber


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

personally I consider a novice lifter someone who is finished with a beginner routine. Normally once you pass a BW bench for 5 reps, a squat of 1.5 x BW for 5 and a deadlift of 1.75 x BW for 5 are reasonable figures.

I personally think too many BB'er especially natty's move on to a "body building routine" when they are too weak to get the benefits out of it. A mixture of power and higher rep stuff is great to address weakness, improve the CNS and get enough muscle stimulous for growth.

With regards to the Sumo deads, they work for my dynamics, but its fine to put in deads instead.

I'd encourage cynics to give it a go. You will get stronger and I every one I know who has tried it has reported good gains on it. a workout is done on the gym not on paper.

HG I thought a beast like you would squat and deadlift every day before you eat babies on toast for breakfast


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks good will give it a go when im finished starting strength.

Deadlifted before squats today and I was fried ha ha


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> A few people have used this or a variation to great effect on my recommendation and I thought I would share this with a few more of you
> 
> Bench 3 x 5
> 
> ...


on the 3x5 lifts would you keep the same weight or increase each set? Would you do a few warm up sets then first working set 60%1rep max, 2nd 70%, 3rd 80% etc?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Same for as long as possible.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> Same for as long as possible.


I am guessing you do a good few warm up sets on the first two exercises for upper so not to screw your shoulders?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

amurphy said:


> I am guessing you do a good few warm up sets on the first two exercises for upper so not to screw your shoulders?


Yeah. Start with some high rep low weight facepulls. Then the bar for 20. I normally a few sets at 50% then maybe one around 70%


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

hi guys, though you might like this. A world class natty bodybuilder and coach, look at what he recommends


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What would you lads use instead of this then for a natural bber


Start watching vids on youtube. Coleman, Yates etc because when you break it down they are all doing the same stuff. This sh1t aint as complicated as people like to make it :lol:


----------

